# Love the new MySpace Style background!



## Cruentus (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it gives the site a lot of character. You could change it once a month with different themes. Pretty cool!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 30, 2007)

Myspace?

Crappit, I'm undoing it.  Can't beliee I did something that reminds people of _myspace_...


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 30, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Myspace?
> 
> Crappit, I'm undoing it.  Can't beliee I did something that reminds people of _myspace_...



Relax! :lol: It doesn't remind me of myspace, I just couldn't think of another comparison. Don't change it dude... it looks good!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 30, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Myspace?
> 
> Crappit, I'm undoing it.  Can't beliee I did something that reminds people of _myspace_...



quit your whinin'


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys mean the pumpkin face thing, right?  Yes, its just like myspace.  That is exactly what I thought of when I first saw it... I thought, "Wait, I wanted to request the page from martialtalk.com, but I am getting a myspace page instead.  Perhaps I hit the wrong bookmark?"

Then I saw the rest of it come up.  I knew then --> the martialtalk.com site now has a pumpkin head, "myspace" style!

As long as it does not crash the browser, that is the main thing!!!


Hahahahahhahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!





Robert


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2007)

It's unique. It's good, I think.



Is that enough sucking up?:CTF:


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> It's unique. It's good, I think.


 

Ditto


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 30, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> It's unique. It's good, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough sucking up?:CTF:



... did this same thing on 3 sites... not entirely unique.. 
_
*hangs head*_


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2007)

I like it alot!


----------



## exile (Oct 31, 2007)

It's goodmore open feelbut it's going to take me some getting used to... I'm still wondering, where did all the visual structure go?? After a couple of weeks, though, it'll probably seem the most natural thing in the world.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 31, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I think it gives the site a lot of character. You could change it once a month with different themes. Pretty cool!



I Couldn't agree MORE!!!!!

Alternate themes, near holidays....put something associated w/that holiday up. The rest of the year, use different MA or oriental motifs.

Love it


Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Oct 31, 2007)

Something similar would REALLY go a long way to freshening up the 'plane Jane" look of KenpoTalk also!

Your Bro.
John


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 31, 2007)

It might be nice to import one extra style, a very minimalistic lightweight one, so that users who have legacy hardware could more easily "opt out" of seeing the extra stuff.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2007)

This particular look is only until tomorrow


----------



## donna (Oct 31, 2007)

It looks great , But it has slowed down the web site so much I hope it dosnt last too long.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2007)

This is just for halloween, will be gone tomorrow 

Any slow down is not on the site, but on your end.  Browser redrawing things with transparency, so depending on your system you might see scrolling get a little slower.


----------



## donna (Oct 31, 2007)

Probably is a problem my end, but it is only the MT site that is affected. It takes almost a full minute for each page to load and scrolling is extremely slow and jerky. I will try another browser .


----------



## donna (Oct 31, 2007)

Switched from Opera to Mozilla and scrolling is a bit better. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 1, 2007)

donna said:


> Switched from Opera to Mozilla and scrolling is a bit better. Thanks for the tip.


 
You think that's fast?  Try this browser:

http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.html


----------



## kittybreed (Dec 11, 2007)

I like it.


----------

